# Wild Caught Altos



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Would it be acceptable to put wild alto. calvus in a 40 breeder with ratio of 1m3f?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

The tank size is perfectly acceptable for those fish. You may have to remove the extra females once a pair forms.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Would it be acceptable to add another male so they can pair bond still?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ViTxLz said:


> Would it be acceptable to put wild alto. calvus in a 40 breeder with ratio of 1m3f?


That will work fine. No need to remove females as they will harem spawn too.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ViTxLz said:


> Would it be acceptable to add another male so they can pair bond still?


I would not add just one male. If you add any more males, I would add two. You can add another female too.

They will harem spawn and/or pair. It is possible to have multiple pairs in a 4" tank.

Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ViTxLz said:


> Would it be acceptable to add another male so they can pair bond still?


Hey neighbor, I live in South Bend too


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey, I live a few miles south actually. Do you have any fry available?


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

How will the calvus do in a 36" x 18" layout?


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Any ever got a pair of wildcaught calvus or comps from either cichlidandherps or littleafricaaquatics?


----------



## lorax84 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have never had a pair of calvus/comps, as my group is still growing out, but every pair I have ever seen kept is a 36x18 or a 48x18 thrived.

I cannot answer your other question, I have never bought wild caught cichlids.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm just worried about getting wilds and the male killing off the tank.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

ViTxLz said:


> Any ever got a pair of wildcaught calvus or comps from either cichlidandherps or littleafricaaquatics?


I know both owners of both companies and I like both of them. Both have excellent reputations and I would not hesitate to buy from either on them.

Russ


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Razzo said:


> ViTxLz said:
> 
> 
> > Any ever got a pair of wildcaught calvus or comps from either cichlidandherps or littleafricaaquatics?
> ...


Thanks Russ.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Is there a reliable way to get a pair from wild caught Altos? I'd like to get some am afraid of pairing them.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Tex Chappy said:


> Is there a reliable way to get a pair from wild caught Altos? I'd like to get some am afraid of pairing them.


 I don't know about getting just a pair they may work May not that's why I'm planning on getting a harem if I decide to get wilds.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Razzo said:


> ViTxLz said:
> 
> 
> > Any ever got a pair of wildcaught calvus or comps from either cichlidandherps or littleafricaaquatics?
> ...


Hey Russ,

How would getting 3 wild pairs work in one tank? Is it doable or should i avoid that conflict?

Sean


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

Follow question if the OP doesn't mind: Would using another target fish (say danios or paracyps) work better with a wild caught pair to encourage a 'hookup'? The supplier I'm looking at seems to sell in pairs and don't know if he'd sell additional solo or a 'female' pair to get additional females to go with a wild caught male.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Tex Chappy said:


> Follow question if the OP doesn't mind: Would using another target fish (say danios or paracyps) work better with a wild caught pair to encourage a 'hookup'? The supplier I'm looking at seems to sell in pairs and don't know if he'd sell additional solo or a 'female' pair to get additional females to go with a wild caught male.


Where are you looking at getting them from cause I know one place wont sell them other then pairs adn then somewhere else i found said as long as he has the fish he will do whichever ratio. To follow up on the other question, I do not know never had wilds either. But would love to know also.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

I was looking at Little Africa Aquatics.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Tex Chappy said:


> I was looking at Little Africa Aquatics.


 When I asked him he said he would do whatever ratio's as long as he had the fish.


----------



## Tex Chappy (Dec 25, 2013)

great, when I saw sold in pairs on the list I assumed male/female.


----------



## ViTxLz (Jan 28, 2014)

Tex Chappy said:


> great, when I saw sold in pairs on the list I assumed male/female.


 I asked him and he said he would do in whatever ratios as long as he had them. Cichlids and herps also sells them in pairs but if they have extra females you can buy them also


----------

